# Alan Dart's Sackboy Pattern available for free!



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.littlebigplanetoid.com/article/celebrity_knitting_guru_alan_dart_releases_sackboy_knitting_pattern_for_fre


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute are these little guys? Thank you for posting the link for this pattern!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for this great link!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you are getting the free sackboy to everyone. I already made a crocheted sackboy off a free pattern, but don't remember where on the internet I got it. If anyone wants to crochet him they could just put that on google and it should come up. That is how I get my patterns. I just put in google what I want and sites come up. Just to let people know---- instead of making my own zipper, I got a zipper pull and sewed it to him and did the track marks underneath with embroidery. Margie


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Are there any free clothes patterns for Sack Boy?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

He's cute


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

did anyone have trouble with the download stopping in the middle?? It wouldn't finish downloading i did try several times to no avail.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I didn't have any trouble downloading it. There is another Sack Boy pattern on Ravelry that is pretty similar. If you can't download Alan Dart's maybe this one will do.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/betty-dooms-sackboy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I LOVE...Alan Darts patterns..he is genius...but sadly I was not able to open or download his free pattern.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

For those of you having trouble downloading from the website, I could try emailing the PDF file to you if you want. Or try clicking on the download link below.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Frogsong...that download worked.



Frogsong said:


> For those of you having trouble downloading from the website, I could try emailing the PDF file to you if you want. Or try clicking on the download link below.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Yaaaay, I'm glad it worked for you Camilla.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> For those of you having trouble downloading from the website, I could try emailing the PDF file to you if you want. Or try clicking on the download link below.


thank you so much, with your help i got it


----------

